# What happens "Pending Restart"?



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

What happens, exactly, when a Tivo is "Pending Restart"? Clearly, a new version of Tivo software has been downloaded. I understand this download goes to the OS partition that is not currently active. I believe the Master Boot Record (or equivalent) is then set to boot from the alternate partition. Is that all there is? Or do files get unpacked from some hidden compressed source during the boot?

OK, the reason I am asking is related to my current problem. I have a 1 TB drive that constantly reboots after 5 months of working fine. When I copied this drive to a new 1 TB drive, the reboots copied as well. Corrupt OS file(s), perhaps? So I copied my original drive to the new 1 TB drive, fixing the reboot issue, but losing all recordings. I now wonder if I can use MFSTools to copy the contents of the alternate partitions onto the other 1 TB drive, switch the boot record, and effectively have a fresh OS with my existing recordings.

Does anybody understand the OS upgrade process well enough to give some guidance on this?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Kickstart 52 will do what you want (reinstall the current software version in the alternate partitions). I'm doubtful it will help. I think any corruption is more likely in your MFS database rather than in the OS files.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Does Kickstart 52 download the OS from Tivo or copy the current OS to the alternate partitions? I tried the KS 52 several times on the drive already with no change in the boot loop. It sounds like the corruption is in the MFS database. I guess there's no going back. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

bmgoodman said:


> Does Kickstart 52 download the OS from Tivo or copy the current OS to the alternate partitions? I tried the KS 52 several times on the drive already with no change in the boot loop. It sounds like the corruption is in the MFS database. I guess there's no going back. Thanks for the info.


Kickstart 52 unpacks the "slices" stored in MFS into the alternate root/kernel partitions. There is a CRC check, IIRC, so it should match exactly what was download from TiVo, or it will fail.

We might be able to sort out what is causing the reboot from a serial console log, but you'd have to get setup with a serial console cable. If this is a TiVoHD, that involves some additional hardware to convert TTL signal levels to RS232. On an S3, you need a special cable and will still need to open the case to attach it. More information on serial console cables is available over at DDB.

Another alternative would be to extract the logs via linux on a PC (e.g. mfstools/mfslive). How much is on disk depends on how far it is getting before the reboot. Is it getting to the "... just a few minutes more" screen? If so, there may be useful information in the on disk logs. Basically all the logs in subdirectory 'log' in partition 9 may be of interest.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

It boots to Tivo Central and reboots within a minute thereafter. I'm going to look at the logs as you suggest to see if anything stands out. Thanks!


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I have the logs, but what am I looking for?

In TVERR, I see things like:
Nov 21 23:24:01 (none) Activity TvInfluxRequestServiceA[395]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvInfluxRequestServiceActivity <395> strayed! (block timestamp 45375521434)

and:
Nov 21 23:24:01 (none) Activity TvInfluxRequestServiceA[395]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvInfluxRequestServiceActivity <395>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 21 23:24:01 (none) Activity TvInfluxRequestServiceA[395]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Nov 21 23:24:01 (none) Activity TvInfluxRequestServiceA[395]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

Any additional suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

bmgoodman said:


> I have the logs, but what am I looking for?


Can you tar or zip up all the logs and post them?

My best guess on "TvInflux ..." is that it has to do with network downloads, e.g. TiVoCast, but I might be off base.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I tried to post just the TVLOG as a zip file, but this site told me I was restricted to 100 KB attachments. Is there a better way to post the logs? The single zip with all my logs is 1,529 KB. Thanks.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

bmgoodman said:


> I tried to post just the TVLOG as a zip file, but this site told me I was restricted to 100 KB attachments. Is there a better way to post the logs? The single zip with all my logs is 1,529 KB. Thanks.


You could probably leave off the logs that start with O. These are older logs that have rolled. You can also leave off the *.prv.* files.

Otherwise, find a file sharing site where you can upload it and post a link to that site.

If none of that works, PM me and we'll work something else out.


----------

